# 4-8-2 Loco Rebuild



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am finally into G scale. My Father was very kind and gave me this 4-6-2 Aristocraft pacific that is somewhere bethween 16-18 years old. I has been painted several times and has seen better days. 








I disassembled every piece of it and removed all the layers of paint. After fixing all the broken parts and rewiring it I now have a great looking Locomotive. I still have more detail painting to do and looking for front marker light to replace.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

It does look very nice, looks like you've done a good job rebuilding it. Just to let you know, Pacifics are 4-6-2s, not 4-8-2s. Anyway, good luck with your new locomotive, it looks like you've done a pretty good job with it. I had one of those exact engines, and it was absolutely bulletproof, it took multiple trips down a hill, and I ran it on 4 ft diameter curves. I definitely do not recommend running it on anything smaller than 5 ft diameter turns as I imagine it can't be that great for the drive mechanism. If you need any help, there are lots of folks on here that are very knowledgeable, far more so than I, such as Marty Cozad, Raymond (Rayman4449) Greg Elmassian, and so many others. You've definitely come to the right place!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice looking rebuild. It just needs some lettering to make it complete. You might want to contact Stan Cedarleaf who haunts these forums and see what it would cost to have a set of lettering made up. Good Job!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice rebuild, tech.... Yes you can do some art on the locomotive and it will add a great deal to it... 

Super job.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am researching ways to add art to the train but other than hand painting I am not sure what else I can do. 

On the sound car on both sides I would like to put "BROWNS COUNTRY RAIL ROAD" and maybe making my own logo. 

http://users.eastlink.ca/~brownscountry/Gscale.htm


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan Cedarcliff makes some great custom decals that can meet your need.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been unable to find marker lights for this Loco. Therefore I will have to make them. I am not sure how I am going to make it yet but I will come up with something while I am sailing up to Greenland next week. The joy of being in the Canadian Navy.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Classification lights - markers are the "tail lights" displayed at the rear of the last car on the train. 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idcategory=1250&curPage=21&sortField=sku 

They may be slightly large, but not much. You'll need to find white and/or green lenses though.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, that's a very nice re-build! Like to see it when you do the lettering. 

Les W.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am finally finished. Got the decals on today.









There must have been some chemical on the paint when I added the UV clear coat and some reaction occurred.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

NavyTech, 

A very nice piece of work. As for the reaction, I zoomed in on it and suspect that with time this would peel? Actually, could you call it "weathering"?

Where did you order your decals from?


gg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Adds character  

Very nice redo. I love the font you used for your lettering.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a local printing company make it for me for $10 a sheet. Atlantic Digital 

http://www.atlanticdigital.ca/


----------

